# Colorado Women Kayakers Need Cash? $$



## tevamountaingames (Nov 30, 2006)

Has anyone head about the *Avon Big Air Shootout*? It takes place in the Avon Whitewater Park in Colorado until August 15th.

*$2,500* for Men's and Women's biggest trick!!! Just submit your kayak freestyle video online!

Thats a ton of cash! and there has only been one entry so far!!! I know I will be out there hucking my meat for some $$$.

*Check it out! *
Vail Colorado News | VailDaily.com

You can submit videos online until *August 15th*.
If anyone needs someone local to film for them then hit me up. [email protected] or 206-940-3648


----------



## ednaout (Jun 3, 2005)

Hmmm...wonder what the entries are looking like now????? I'm not exactly catching big air but I sure am having fun trying and playing!


----------



## tevamountaingames (Nov 30, 2006)

there are about 9 entries now, but only 2 women I think. The $2500 will go to the top video in both the mens and the womens category, so there is definitely still a good chance. Get on out there and throw down!


www.vaildaily.com/kayakvideocontesthttp://www.vailydaily.com/kayakvideocontest/


----------

